# Touareg trailer hitch??? Help



## slcnewbie (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello,
Does anyone have any experience buying an aftermarket trailer hitch for the Touareg? I have been told (by the dealer) that the entire rear bumper must be removed for install! Is this true?
Where is the best place to pick one up?
Thanks


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Touareg trailer hitch??? Help (slcnewbie)*

Check the FAQs
or


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg trailer hitch??? Help (slcnewbie)*

There should be a thread in the towing section of the FAQs showing how to install a hitch. Please look there. It also explains the aftermarket hitch.


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Touareg trailer hitch??? Help (spockcat)*

I have one question after reading the FAQ. It appears that T'regs with the factory hitch used to come with the wiring and connections for the trailer already installed. Is this still the case with the 2006, as I recall someone mentioning that the '06 models are coming in with the hitch only. Thanks for your help, I just can't find the post -- or else I'm imagining it...


----------



## pfb (Nov 28, 2005)

I just had a Curt hitch installed, and used a Hoppy wiring kit for the electrics. Less than $325 for everything, including $125 labor to install it...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Touareg trailer hitch??? Help (slcnewbie)*

That is true for the factory hitch. I can not speak for any aftermarket versions. With the factory set up, the bumper hides most of the hitch. All you really see is the receiver portion.


----------



## Archimedes (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Touareg trailer hitch??? Help (VWPartsManager)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWPartsManager* »_That is true for the factory hitch. I can not speak for any aftermarket versions. With the factory set up, the bumper hides most of the hitch. All you really see is the receiver portion.

True, but it costs about $800, then another $300+ for install. And if you do it yourself, you still have to pay a FULL HOUR of labor just to have the controller box flashed.
While the OEM hitch looks much better, if I had to do it again, I'd probably do the Curt hitch.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Touareg trailer hitch??? Help (Archimedes)*

We have had problems with aftermarket hitches and there wiring. Factory oem hitch and harness works off the trailer control module which is linked to the rest of the car (brakes, air ride, trans, cluster)
Although the oem hitch is more expensive its warrantied if something breaks. But then again when do hitches break?


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

We have sold hundreds of Curt hitches to Touareg owners and extremely few people had issues with the hitch or wiring install. See our site for detailed install instructions on an aftermarket hitch.


----------



## amphicar770 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Touareg trailer hitch??? Help (slcnewbie)*

I picked up my OEM hitch on evilbay for a very good price. Removing the bumper is required for eithe OEM or aftermarket. Not a bad job so long as you are careful removing the taillights (I used tow strap and had no problem).
The biggest pain with the OEM hitch was getting to the plug for the little electronic module. YOu have to get the side panel in front of CD changer out of the way. Also, the old module is incompatible with the latest VW software. Fortunately, my dealer swapped it out for me afterward as a waranty claim. 
The nice thing with the factory unit is that it integrates with the other electronics. It detects when trailer wires are connected and tells you on the MFI. If someone disconnects it while car is locked it will trigger vehicle alarm. NOt sure if fact or fiction but I have heard claims that tranny program also changes to adjust for towing. OEM hitch is also rated for a little more weight than aftermarket.


----------



## BurningMustard (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Touareg trailer hitch??? Help (amphicar770)*

I would be interested in hearing how you removed the tail lights in more detail.
Also, did the dealer have to "flash" the ECU in order for it to communicate with the towing harness? I heard that some people have had to pay a hour worth of labor for VW to upgrade the computer to talk with the wiring harness.
Mine is a late '05, I wonder if it would already have the latest software.
Thanks!


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Touareg trailer hitch??? Help (BurningMustard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BurningMustard* »_I would be interested in hearing how you removed the tail lights in more detail.

I haven't done it, but this is how some forum user did it:

Good luck!


----------



## BurningMustard (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Touareg trailer hitch??? Help (12johnny)*

That method with the tow strap looks very interesting, I just may have to do it that way. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## GruvenVR6 (Aug 2, 1999)

*Re: Touareg trailer hitch??? Help (BurningMustard)*

So I can't seem to get a straight answer here -- is the Curt hitch the way to go, or is the Hidden Hitch (as seen on ebay and JC Whitney, but still made specifically for the t-reg), a better piece? Price is important, but so is fitment, concealability (more stealth when installed the better). I'm ordering one or the other tomorrow, please help...


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Touareg trailer hitch??? Help (GruvenVR6)*

Going only by what I have read here, I'd go for the Curt over the hidden hitch. I've read several good reviews of the Curt, but haven't heard of anyone at all using a hidden hitch. It _may_ be adequate, but it's an unknown.


----------



## touaregbails (Apr 21, 2006)

Mine goes in tomorrow for a factory Hitch. I thought Non ome for the hitch would be OK but I wanted all the electrical plugin bit to work, parking sensors, Can Bus electrics etc.so I went OME. Will cost me about $1200.00 U$ all up.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (touaregbails)*

One more vote for the factory hitch.
If all you need a hitch for is to hold a bike rack, then aftermarket is OK, I guess.
But if you will ever actually tow something, I would only feel confident with a hitch that comes from an OEM.
Just my $0.02, YMMV, etc.


----------

